# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  naruto shipuuden

## kingslayer81

Finally, the fillers seem to be over and obito sacrificed himself so sasuke could get back to earth and take on kazuya.Naruto and sasuke are about to go ham.

----------


## CreativeXtent

so what did ya take?

----------


## adam132

nice info gonna check now

----------


## oliverbeth

One of my best anime is naruto, and I watch all episodes on streaming digitally, and recently I watch Heathers: The Musical on it, and that's amazing,

----------


## grayserena

This post is really informative and you have posted such a precious and informative article waffle game

----------


## JohnDaviz

Objectual systems limited deals with the web & mobile app development areas that provide its priceless services throughout Pakistan. Web & Mobile App Development Services

----------


## ElvisWarn

Finally, found the anime thread,

I'm new to anime watching as I'm playing games more than watching anime.

I'm watching Naruto, and next will be the sequel to Naruto: Shippuden,

Can you guys help me with whether I use a filler guide?

Here, Naruto Shippuden Filler List In 2022 (UPDATED) [Must CHECK THIIS]

Your opinions will help me for the right decision for my watching.

----------


## GalinaBlanca

Great news

----------


## pantatistri

i really love naruto shipuuden

----------

